# Alternator replacement for 23100-8J000



## systemX (Jun 9, 2005)

*H.O. Alternator replacement for 23100-8J000*

I am looking for a high output alternator for my 05 Spec V (170-200 amps). I'll I have found so far was a 200amp Hitachi (p.#20SPV05) from h-o-alternators(.com). They want $749.00 for it. That seems a little steep. My stereo runs about 2600 watts RMS, so I need something with some serious juice. Can you help point me in the right direction?

Thanx.


----------

